# [Ultra-OT - FAQ] Come si pronuncia Gentoo?

## iDarbert

Ieri sera mentre cercavo di convincere mio padre a nutrire un minimo di interesse per linux, sono rimasto alquanto sorpreso quando l'ho sentito pronunciare il nome della nostra amata distribuzione in un modo diverso dal "solito".

Secondo voi come si pronuncia Gentoo? e' piu' corretto il mio gentu o il suo ghentu?

Non ci avevo mai pensato prima d'ora, so che e' una banalita', ma quanti di voi possono effettivamente essere sicuri della pronuncia?Last edited by iDarbert on Wed Feb 25, 2004 10:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stuart

jen-tu

----------

## bubble27

Ecco come si pronuncia......   :Wink: 

```

Come si pronuncia Gentoo, e cosa significa? 

Gentoo è una specia di piccolo e veloce pinguino, la pronuncia è "gen-too" (la "g" in "gentoo" è morbida come in "gentile").

```

letto sul FAQ

----------

## iDarbert

Ah ah! Allora avevo ragione io!   :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

Metti subito [FAQ] nel titolo prima che arrivi shev... sbrigati!  :Cool: 

----------

## codadilupo

oramo', non vorrei dire delle castronerie, e mi riprometto di controllare, ma credo che le faq siano sbagliate, visto che la pronuncia dovrebbe essere "gentù"  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=gentoo&x=0&y=0

http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=portage&x=16&y=21

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Metti subito [FAQ] nel titolo prima che arrivi shev... sbrigati! 

 

Non credo basti... topic bloccato come da policy del forum (in ogni caso sono state date tutte le risposte necessarie, con tanto di link utilissimi e definitivi di MyZelf  :Wink:  ).

----------

